# Why you shouldn't kill a black snake!!!



## RJ0104 (Jan 27, 2009)

Got these in an email from a friend today....He didn't take the photo's he was just forwarding them to me...pretty crazy!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a good reason not to kill them, outside of the fact that it is illegal to kill them.

Cool pics.


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 27, 2009)

Never seen nothing like that before. Cool ..


----------



## rabbit hunter (Jan 27, 2009)

Also another reason for me to be even that much more scared of them & aaalllll of em, just cant help it!


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I try not to kill any snake, unless its a copperhead in my yard


----------



## xjd33x (Jan 27, 2009)

I've seen em' eat copperheads with my own eyes!


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I hate copperheads!


----------



## gigem (Jan 27, 2009)

I hear you brother!


----------



## 2tines (Jan 27, 2009)

i have allways heard that,but never seen it.  cool


----------



## RJ0104 (Jan 27, 2009)

2tines said:


> i have allways heard that,but never seen it.  cool



same here!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 28, 2009)

*I don't like the poisionous snakes*

Especially copperheads.


----------



## starvin (Jan 28, 2009)

that was a very cool set of pics.  Great Job


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 28, 2009)

I know that black snakes will eat other snakes,but that is the biggest black snake I've ever seen.Makes me wonder if it's an old king snake


----------



## starvin (Jan 28, 2009)

I was looking at what seemed to be faded lines on the body.  Some king snakes have yellow or white lines, crosses or diamond type shapes, depends how you wanna call it. well any way, when they get close to shedding time, those lines will be faint due to the discolorations of the dry skin.  I was thinking the same thing.  I have seen what I think they call the whip snakes, solid black @ 6 feet plus. Didn't think they ate poisonous snakes, could be wrong.. anyway I was real proud of his successful dinner, Hope he enjoyed it.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 28, 2009)

I ran up on a chicken snake/rat snake-whatever you want to call them- once....imagine my excitement!!!! YEAH, I almost shot myself, and my hunting companion until he helped calm me down by telling me it was harmless...I'm still wondering is that was blood running down leg from the turkey i had harvested or did i have an accident! Lol.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 28, 2009)

you know,since it ate that big diamondback head first,if you startle that snake and he shakes his head real fast,you'd think your seeing a black rattlesnake


----------



## fishtail (Jan 28, 2009)

That sure looks like an Indigo, have seen them over 7' long.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 28, 2009)

My money says King snake.
I have seen many different patterns here.
cw


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jan 28, 2009)

*Texas Indigo Snake*

With the grayish throat, it looks like a Texas Indigo...

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Redbow (Jan 28, 2009)

I once saw a Great Blue Heron eating a large Black Snake! 

I don't kill them, I had one in my shop last summer and fall, this winter I do not have any Mice at all in there! I hope it returns when warm weather comes back!


----------



## horsecreek (Jan 28, 2009)

fishtail said:


> That sure looks like an Indigo, have seen them over 7' long.



i was thinking the same thing!! Indigo. that aintt no regular black racer for sure!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 28, 2009)

We put a king smake and a copperhead in an aquarium once.
Watched the king snake win that battle.


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 28, 2009)

If he was about to shed his skin, wouldnt his eyes be milky gray in appearance?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 28, 2009)

the only snakes i've killed are 1 timber rattler, and one cottenmouth. I didn't have much of a choice on either of them. I walked up on both of them while hunting. The timber rat. hissed at me and was ready to strike. Luckily, i bit him first...with my .357 revolver, loaded with ratshot. The water moccasin was a similar situation...all i saw was its mouth open. They were both WAY too close to comfort. Needless to say, now i always carry a pistol hunting with me, and i wear snake chaps.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 28, 2009)

That ain,t no black racer . Indigo for sure. Also them king snakes will eat another snake for breakfast , real fast.  not all snakes are bad. sometimes it hard to get you chickens to leave the good ones alone . Heck ,leave all of them alone , except the ones in your yard. I see more snakes than a man should down here in the Everglades , and Their OK, Don,t tread om me is for real .


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jan 30, 2009)

the only good snake is a dead snake


----------



## germag (Jan 30, 2009)

It's a Texas Indigo Snake eating a Western Diamondback.


----------



## RJ0104 (Jan 31, 2009)

germag said:


> It's a Texas Indigo Snake eating a Western Diamondback.



no matter what it is...its still doing its job!!!! I would rather step on an indigo than a diamondback ANYDAY!!!


----------



## germag (Jan 31, 2009)

RJ0104 said:


> no matter what it is...its still doing its job!!!! I would rather step on an indigo than a diamondback ANYDAY!!!



They both have an important job to do and an important place in the ecosystem. Fortunately, both species of Indigo Snakes found in the U.S are completely protected by law. You can actually get more time in jail for simply picking up an Eastern Indigo snake in Florida (whether you injure or kill it or not) than for possession of marijuana. Unfortunately the Eastern Diamondbacks are not protected...yet....but it's coming.


----------



## stiles1682 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats Cool.  My dad said that when he was growing up his dad would catch every king snake and black snake that he seen and take them home and throw them under the house.


----------



## andyf (Feb 2, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> you know,since it ate that big diamondback head first,if you startle that snake and he shakes his head real fast,you'd think your seeing a black rattlesnake


Thats funny right there


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 3, 2009)

i used to kill every snake i saw but we killed 18 cottonmouths and 9 rattlers last year hog huntin and ever since then iv left the black ones alone. hopefully they will do their job


----------



## delta708 (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome


----------

